# donor embryos



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

My hubby and I had 3 failed icsi attempts 10 years ago and were told on our last attempt that was 'it' for us (me: no fallopian tubes, DH low count, motality, abnormal sperm).  Since then I have found out about donor embryo treatment and we are planning to have Donor Frozen Embryo Transfer  during my September cycle.  It is all quite nerve-wracking, our last icsi went so badly, I thought we would never try anything else, now this....  But I am now 44... my donors are aged 22 female and 26 male.  Dare I hope again, I feel this is last chance saloon and am trying to be positive, but my DH family (3 sisters, 9 children between them) being very anti because of our ages.

Would love to hear people's experiences, good or bad, around donor frozen embryo transfers aged over 40.

love
T


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi T , 
Sorry about your past failed tx   
Why not hope ? try to be positive cos you never know there is no guarantee as you know but there is always hope   .

As for other people being negative ! thats there problem ! they have children so can never judge until thev'e walked in your shoes age is just a number .... if it feels right for you & hubby then that's all that matters   .

I had to reply to you even though i'm not having donor embryo ..... i'm out in Spain at the moment awaiting transfer on Tuesday for donor eggs & i'm 45 & my family are are ecstatic because they know how much it means to us & the pain we have been through . 

The clinic you are with is very good & I hope you are successful , when is your tx ? don't let people put you off hun be positive , wishing you lots of luck 

Gina x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hello T

We had two cycles with my eggs, they were disastrous!  We then moved to donor eggs, and we were very lucky in that it worked first time for us and R was born when we were both 42.  We are still trying for a sibling, but YES of course you should hope.  If your eggs are elderly like mine and your partner's sperm is wonky like my partner's, but you have no reason not to be able to carry a pregnancy to term, then age is just irrelevant when it comes to donor embryos.  Go for it.  DH's family will be delighted once you have your baby, and probably before that once they see how happy you are with your pregnancy, but even if they aren't, it is you and DH who will be parents, not his flipping sisters.  Very best of luck to you.  

Gina, make the most of your last couple of days before you get pregnant!   

Mx


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

I had a colleague who went for donor emryo in barcelona aged 43 after many many years of unsuccessful treatment - she had a gorgeous boy who is now 3 but has moved to NZ


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words and optimism.  Am starting to feel quite positive and we will be starting very soon...


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Tw4bb,

there is no guarantees that anything in life will go as you want it to be. However, using donor embryos will probably give you the best odds you can get. 

I now have a 15 month old boy from using donor eggs at Reprofit and will be having FET on Monday in the hope of getting a sibling for him. They are a good clinic and have a good success rate. My LO is from my 2nd transfer at Reprofit, though I have immune issues which was preventing me from getting pregnant/carrying a pregnancy - these were treated prior to my last cycle and it worked.

Why don't you go onto the Reprofit threads and chat to ladies on there.

Good luck - think positive!

Cozy


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Gina,

good luck with ET on Tuesday. I hope all goes well and you get a BFP    

Cozy


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Glad your feeling more positive about tx now   

Thankx Vec & Cozy ... we went for our e/t on Tuesday but they want us to come back on Thursday cos we have 6 good embryo's & they want to take em to blasts !    she also said that she will only put one back because of my age & the risk of muliple's .... as anyone had this ! only one put back ? 
Good luck Cozy for your fet on Monday how exciting    hope your lo gets his sibling   

Gina xx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Gina,

normally they put more back for people our age, not less!

I would want 2 transferred if it were me. I had 2 grade 1 blasts last time, one hatching and one expanding. Only one took. If my frosties survive the thaw, I will have having 2 grade 1 blasts transferred on Monday.

Would you be happy with twins if that is what you got?

If you want 2, tell them you want two. You're the one paying for it   

Cozy


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Cozy   

Yes I would be happy with twins ! but their worry ( I presume ) is if they put 2 back they could both split & it would be quads !!!
I thought the older you are the more they put back but the donor is only 23 & has proven fertility , I really don't know what to do    cos ive never had to make this decision .

As I say we will go back Thursday day 5 & she said maybe even come back Friday if all looking well for day 6 transfer .... I looked on their stats & for blasts it's 60% .

It's so hard to know what to do    cos you had 2 & only one took .

Gina x


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Gina,

it really is a personal decision and one that you have to be be happy with.

However, if you had 2 transferred the odds of them splitting and becomming quads are very slim. You are more likely to end up with 1 or 2.

My donor was only 22, but you have to think of yourself and give yourself the best chance of success, which in my mind is having 2 put back. 

Again, it's YOUR choice, don't just go off what they are telling you or what they want you to have. Just consider your options carefully   

Cozy


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Thankyou Cozy I really appreciate that    I just took there word as gospel ! I have emailed Ruth ( ivf travel abroad .. she liase with the clinic ) to see what she thinks too !

I just have to wait  now till tommorow & see what we have & go from their & i'll update then ..... 

Thanks again Cozy x


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Gina,
Picked you up on the other thread and just wondered how you were getting on
Lirac x


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Girls Lirac Cozy , tw4bb  vec

Lirac , thanks for the reminder , got back on Wed & work on Friday ... where does the time go hey , replied on the other thread too !

tw4bb when are you starting tx ?

Cozy      so pleased both your frosties thawed , excelent .... wishing you lots of luck ... only 5 days  to go.

Just to update .. after my dilemma    we'd decided to go for set , the main reason being was that I had fallen pregnant twice before albeit ! ending in mc but that was prob down to my eggs . So as it turned out only one blast was ready & the other two left were trying to catch up ! & unfortunately didn't make it .. so no frosties .
But maybe it was mean't to be .. who knows ... Have been poas since wednesday & a v v v v faint pos & testing everyday since ! still a v faint positive but could be a chemical  keeping open minded till Mondays b/t otd .

Let you know soon     to us all xxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Oh wow Gina what fantastic news to log on to!  Congratulations am very pleased for you.  It's only two days til otd, there's every reason to think all is going well.  A positive is a positive. and you are pregnant.  Yippeeeeeee!

x


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

to all on 2WW and congrats to those with bfp.

I started with oestrogen and have a day 12 scan booked for Monday to see if lining is ok for transfer a week on Monday...  I will be working the whole of 2WW, hoping keeping busy will keep my mind off it, but I doubt it!


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Can I ask something. I want fresh embryoes in 2012. Do you think Reprofit does that. I think they do it but I want to make sure. Cos FET just does not work for me. I did 3 FEts no pregnancies. But 4 fresh cycle and got pregnant 3 times. Got to be fresh for me I think.
Tw4bb,
Good luck for monday.

Gina,
Yes sure. You are pregnant.. Wonderful. Just enjoy..

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

Lining scan was 9mm, so ET next Tuesday


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lots of luck for Tuesday!    Kukixx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi again ladies , Lirac Cozy Tw4bb Vec kuki 

Yes it's a positive 804 .1 beta what do  you make of this after set ?  
Hi kuki sorry can't help but do email the clinic &  they will get right back to you quickly 
  good luck for 2012 .

Tw4bb excellent lining ,  wishing you loads of luck &   for Tuesday & 2ww .

Thanks vec woohoo soon to be starting tx      & the best of luck , keep us updated x


Dear cozy I am so sorry  , just saw your result    take care hun .

luck &    for us all 

Gina xx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Gina,

  on your BFP. Numbers are looking very good    

I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

 

Cozy


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gina,
Great number.. Now just enjoy.. 
So exciting..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Gina, those are great numbers!! YAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Cozy, Vec ,Kuki, Lirac & Tw4bb

Take care of yourself Cozy   .
Vec only 3 days to go ... fingers crossed tightly for you   .
Tw4bb..... Good luck for your transfer on Tuesday   .
Kuki ... whens your tx is it November ...   .

Booked scan for a couple of weeks time    all will be well .

Love to you all Gina xx


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

Transfer went fine yesterday and I'm now back at home.  Had 2 expanding blastocysts transferred, hoping they are settling in.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Yay very best of luck xxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Tw4bb,

enjoy your 2ww. I hope it goes well and you get some great news soon    

Good luck!

Cozy


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tw4bb,
Try to enjoy.. Sending billions of     .
Love.
Kukixx


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I tested early today and got BFP on two different tests!


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

That's very early testing and yyaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy fantastic news xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

TW4BB,
Wonderful news!!! Fantastic! Just enjoy!..
Love. KUkixx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi girls , 
Sorry ive not been on but I had a scary fortnight .... at the start of the month had some spotting & then the following day 3 x bright red bleed ! I thought that was it ... then I had a appt at the EPU thed next day & they still saw a yolk sac & said come back 17th . I couldn't wait that long so went today as well as last Wednesday .. & thank god pleased to say we saw the baby & hb , so still early days only 7+2    still spotting very tiny now every day but this  has been ongoing for nearly 2 weeks & the bleed under the sac has now nearly gone .

Tw4bb    well done so pleased for you   how are you feeling ? 
Vec when do you test ? fingers crosed for you   
Hi to Lirac hope your keeping well & Kuki not long to go now    &    Cozy 

xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Chocolot how scary but YAY that's great news.  What a relief.  Sorry you had to go through the scare though.  My otd is next Monday.  Gahhhh 
X


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

Chocolat, so glad you've seen heart beat.

I did tests 8dp5dt and CB said 2-3 weeks pregnant.  Did another test on Saturday, 11dp5dt and CB said 3+ weeks !  So hcg must be rising.  Have an appointment with the GP on Wednesday and will ask for blood test.  Still feel crampy, boobs a bit swollen and severe rushes of nausea every now and again.  Am very pleased so far, but anxious all the same about the crampiness.  

   To those of you in 2ww.


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

My hcg bloodtest levels were 

9dp5dt    423 
and 
15dp5dt  3,966.  

Will book a scan for 2 weeks time


----------



## mollyweasley (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello:
I will have medicated DEmbryoFET next month, now I'm waiting for my AF to come on monday.
This is my second try, I had a first with 2 days embryos, and they didn´t stick to me. I had an hysteroscopy in early october and my endometrium is well. 
My husband and me hope that our new dear babies will work.
Congratulation pregnant ladies, and good luck to TWW ladies   .
Have a great weekend!.


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

Well had 1st scan today and it is twins  !  Sacs, fetal poles, yolks and heartbeats all seen and measuring to date.


----------



## mollyweasley (Oct 5, 2011)

tw4bb, congratulations on your twins!.
I started oestrogen last sunday. 
My lining scan will be next monday. I´m eating lots of almonds, nuts, olive oil, fish and doing exercise, to improve the lining.


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

Good luck mollyweasley


----------



## mollyweasley (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks tw4bb . What a beautiful lilypie.
I think this month I'm almost alone in this thread. Fortunately most ladies are pregnant so they move to other forums. I don't know where I can write feeling the cozy support of a small thread like this.
Now AF seems to stop today. I'm worried about it's a short time to grow my lining. I'll try to relax.


I move to current cycler's support thread at FET forum, but I'll pass by this thread every so often to see if there are news.


----------

